# Getting through a plateau



## mskitchmas (Jul 19, 2007)

I seem to have hit a plateau in my weight loss...anyone have any tips on how to get through it? Any successful options?

I'm getting a little frustrated and ancy.

:whattha:


----------



## Iridescence (Jul 19, 2007)

If you are exercising, consider changing your workout if you do the same thing over and over again. For example, if you use the elliptical, go for a run instead. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 hope this helps!


----------



## thestarsfall (Jul 23, 2007)

Add weight training if you haven't already, or if you have...get yourself a trainer for a day (or an hour) and ask them to show you different moves for the same muscles.

Generally when you plateau you just have to switch things up a bit and do something different or so the same things at a higher intensity.


----------



## 1165Cheryl (Jul 23, 2007)

Hi,
The same thing has happened to me, I lost 5.5 lbs in 8 weeks and then the last 2 weeks nothing. I use to be able to lose 10 before hitting it. In the past what always helped was drinking more water and change the foods I was eating for around 1 week. I still kept the food healthy just not the same things i was mainly eating. Thats what I started to do yesterday so we will see. I'm also 42 and it was much easier in my 30's. With my dog being very ill it's been very difficult not to say "forget it'.


----------



## spartan_shades (Jul 23, 2007)

I agree with _Iridescence.  _When working with my personal trainer she said that in order to get through a plateau you need to step up your work out a bit. That means either increasng the length of your workouts, changing up your workouts. That's what I did. I  used to run every day, but now I run one day, bike the next, swim the next, and do an exercise tape another. It helped me get through my plateau. Good luck with yours.


----------



## mskitchmas (Jul 24, 2007)

I guess I've just got to switch things up a little. Already weight training 3 times a week, elliptical, walking and some kayaking. And I've got a trainer too! Grrr. 

Wish I could run, but I've got crunchy knees. Maybe I'll try a spinning class.


----------



## spartan_shades (Jul 24, 2007)

a spinning class is great. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's easier on the knees which helps. I took one, and I just found out that I have to work out 45 minutes to an hour on it in order to burn the same calories that I get in a 30 minute run. But I enjoyed it.


----------



## Femme (Jul 26, 2007)

Increase your calories.  It might be possible that your body has now gone into starvation mode.  Make sure your NET calorie is 1200 and over.  For example if you exercise and burn 300 calories. Eat 1500 for the day.  Anything under eventually triggerrs your body to stop losing weight.

if you are over a net of 1200, then do what is called a flip flop diet.  Keep your body guessing how many calories you're going to eat per day. Each day try to change your calorie count.  For example: Monday and Thurday eat 1200 and do a light workout.  Wednesday and friday eat 1600, tuesday and saturday eat 1400 and on sunday go on maitenece calores 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (your bmr+how much activty you do, usually 1800-2000) hope this helps!


----------



## 1165Cheryl (Jul 30, 2007)

Hi,
I  followed the same suggestion I gave you and I lost  2 more pounds and got out of my plateau...due to my health problems I cant exercise very much, just walking. I used to go to the gym 5 days a week and was buffed!! I also agree with femme, I have days where I dont eat enough, maybe 700-800 calories which at that point my body holds onto the fat.


----------



## jennzy (Jul 30, 2007)

i don't know what your workout routine is,
but try getting a few trainning sessions and ask ur trainner to do some intense circuit training. it works for me. sometimes i feel like i'm not loosing fat as fast as i did before. and circuit trainning once a week for a month for eg and doing ur regular workout can really help u get over that stage.
i gained 20 lbs in first year university, and i lost all that in 2 months and i had trainner for 2 months and she made me do horrible circuit trainnings. and boom i looked great at the end of 2 months!


----------



## thestarsfall (Jul 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Femme* 

 
_Increase your calories.  It might be possible that your body has now gone into starvation mode.  Make sure your NET calorie is 1200 and over.  For example if you exercise and burn 300 calories. Eat 1500 for the day.  Anything under eventually triggerrs your body to stop losing weight.

if you are over a net of 1200, then do what is called a flip flop diet.  Keep your body guessing how many calories you're going to eat per day. Each day try to change your calorie count.  For example: Monday and Thurday eat 1200 and do a light workout.  Wednesday and friday eat 1600, tuesday and saturday eat 1400 and on sunday go on maitenece calores 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (your bmr+how much activty you do, usually 1800-2000) hope this helps!_

 
If she is both exercising and dieting your body doesn't go into starvation mode...


----------



## 1165Cheryl (Aug 2, 2007)

Once again I stopped eating enough calories and gained 2 pounds back, probably water but I wasnt eating enough so my body went into starvation mode. For some reason that area has benn harder on me then usual...before i would have to make sure I didnt eat too much. I think because I've been so busy latley and the sad situation with my dog is why I dont think to eat, not until dinner time when i'm making my pets there dinner.


----------



## yur_babeydoll (Sep 16, 2007)

I don't know the order in which you work out (strength training first or cardio first), but by doing strength training before you do your cardio your body will burn more fat during your cardio session. I've read in countless fitness magazines that the order doesn't really matter or cardio is better to do first, but that's not really how the human body works. 

The body likes to burn muscle before burning fat, and weight training forces your body to conserve and build muscle so its good to see you've implemented that into your plan already. That leaves your body with only two things left to burn: glycogen and fat. In order to use up the glycogen the trick is to do weight training first (about 45min), which will burn most if not all of your glycogen. After that your body will have nothing left to burn but fat. After the weight training your best bet is to do any low to moderate intensity long duration cardio (a min of 20min). This combo will also keep your body in "fat burning mode" for several hours afterwards.

Another thing you probably already know, but I'll throw it out there just in case is not to eat 2 hours before bed. I know they say not to eat after 7pm or whatever, but it's not like your bodies metabolism slows down right after 7pm or at night it does however slow down almost completely when you sleep leaving whatever food in your system to mainly be stored as fat. 

There are a few more nutrition tips that you may or may not know but I'll type them anyways. 

Do not eat too many complex carbs at one time. They are extremely good for you, but complex carbs in excess gets easily converted to fat. 
Eat slowly. It takes your about about 20 min to realize your full. And if your still a bit hungry after eating, do something to take your mind off it for about 20 min and you most likely will forget about even eating. 
Only eat at the table. Definitely don't eat at the tv or computer or anything. You'll be too distracted and not notice how much you eat, it's something I've caught myself doing millions of times. And also I find I personally start craving the food the second I see it in a commercial even though I'm not hungry. Damn commercials lol. 
Also, really start reading food labels if you aren't already, and really limit high sugar food including fruit. Sugar is easily converted into fat unless it is needed for energy, and will likely cause you to be hungry again shortly after and tired. Not only that but it makes you lose collagen faster and thus age faster. 
Like someone mentions above varying your calories is an excellent idea if you've reached a plateau in order to trick your body. 
Despite reading in some weight loss articles that all calories are equal, they are not. 
Don't completely cut fat out of your diet or else the body is more likely to store what it can as fat. Just make sure your eating good fats and not bad ones. Good fats would be olive oil, nuts, etc (can easily be looked up on the net). 
Like you probably already know, proein is key. It's much harder for the body to break down and the process of doing so consumes a lot of calories, and it's also extremely important for repairing muscle. Not only that, but it doesn't promote fat storage due to the fact that it won't cause your insulin levels to spike. But, your body can only digest 30-40g of protein at a time so keep that in mind. 
Any healthy foods with a high fiber content are not easily digested and burn a lot of calories to digest also, such as vegetables. 
Oh and if you haven't started a daily food log, start pronto! And always list drinks as a part of that. You'de really be surprised how many calories you actually consume in drinks alone. Then you can also see if there are any bad foods your still eating and can cut that out or can see if your eating enough protein (a good guideline is 1g per pound). Plus, once you see what your average calorie intake is cut it down by 250-500 calories a week in order to acheive weight loss. Then once you get to your goal stay at the amount of calories you were consuming at your goal weight to prevent weight gain, pretty much common sense but many people slip up with that once they get to their goal weight. 

If you, or anyone reading this for that matter, have any addition questions feel free to PM me. And also, if you find yourself still stuck at that plateau or would just like a in depth analysis of your workout program and nutrition feel free to PM with a detailed list of your workout down the the time, intensity, and exact exercises as well as a description of your nutritional plan and average calories per day, etc.

Hope I've helped you out,
xKillerx


----------



## trojanpopcorn (Sep 18, 2007)

You have done SO well this far, well done!!!!!

What is your workout regime like exactly?  You may need to increase the weight slightly, change the reps or even the exercises.  Your body will adapt VERY quickly so I change my weight routine every 3- 4weeks.

Also, what about interval training on the elliptical?


----------

